# Off-Topic >  Frontier Forge 1K Subscriber Drive

## Frontier Forge

Well, I've hit 500 subscribers. Since I'm over the hump now, the drive to 1000 begins. Would you be willing to help out? Subscribe to and share my YouTube channel across social media. Ask your friends to subscribe and share as well and we'll hit 1000 in record time! It's greatly appreciated! Thank you very much.

https://www.youtube.com/c/FrontierForge

Sincerely,
Branden Rapp of Frontier Forge

----------

